

Tipjoy: are they still around? - strawmann

What's the inside scoop on Tipjoy (YC'08)? They haven't Tweeted in 3 weeks (since they spammed their userbase). Their payment system isn't cooperating (users can't pay in and are getting long delays in payouts). And I've heard from a few folks that now, they aren't even responding to emails. Are they moving in with Madoff, or what? If they're done, it's OK. But, there's a proper way to fail and a way <i>not</i> to fail.
======
ivankirigin
Some parts of our site need some maintenance. That's been slowed by the
logistics of moving across the country to California. Things will be back to
normal soon.

~~~
kortina
Good luck with the move! I'll visit next time I'm out there.

~~~
ivankirigin
Thanks!

------
rjurney
I hate to be negative, but when you are dealing with people's money, you don't
have the option of going dark for a month. It's unprofessional and possibly
illegal.

~~~
ivankirigin
We haven't "gone dark". We answer support emails.

~~~
rjurney
Weak, weak sauce. How can you have time to post on hacker news but you can't
get a server back up to allow withdrawls?

~~~
ivankirigin
Withdrawls never went down, but only get delayed if it isn't obvious you're a
real person. Investigating a social graph is hard from my iPhone. I'm in the
middle of nowhere right now. That I'm posting at all is pretty hot sauce.

------
jrockway
_But, there's a proper way to fail and a way not to fail._

I guess you can start your own company and make it fail however you like.

~~~
strawmann
Been there, done that. Licked the wounds, learned the lessons. (grin)

Look, I hope Ivan is wildly successful in his venture and that this relocation
works wonders for everyone. Honest.

But the bottom line is this. When you are the Leader of a company that is
taking other people's money... You. Don't. Go. Dark.

Tell your users what is going on. If you have to go dark, let them know how
long and setup autoresponders (my mom even knows how to use them & she's 66).
If there are any problems, state your plan to rectify them. And if you're
really on the ball, have a Plan B, too.

------
kirubakaran
_Are they moving in with Madoff, or what?_

Why would you even say such a thing? Have you made attempts to contact them?
If you have, please tell us about it. If this is your first attempt to find
out, isn't it too harsh? Trash talking first and apologizing later is not
cool. (I am assuming you'll apologize after you find out that there is nothing
wrong, a likely scenario)

Isn't there enough strife in the world already?

~~~
strawmann
The bottom line is this... if you're going to operate a busines in the
financial services sector, you don't go dark. Period.

~~~
rms
Yeah, fine, we agree, but comparing someone to Madoff is one step short of a
comparison to Hitler. It's a little too much and makes people not take you
seriously.

(the thread is now officially over, btw!)

------
tptacek
IvanKirigin posted here not just two days ago. All his contact information is
in his HN profile. You could ask him.

------
tdavis
They are otherwise indisposed at the moment. I'd cut 'em some slack for the
next couple weeks when it comes to responding to emails and such.

~~~
strawmann
He's putting in a lot of hours. He's moving cross-country and it's taking him
longer than expected. Those are excuses.

Ivan is a smart, hard-working guy. I think he will emerge from this experience
scarred, but smarter. And I truly wish him all the success in the world --
Honest Injun. (someone will probably get all bent out of shape b/c of that!).

Problem is, you're missing the point. He's not working the grill at In'N'Out.
He is the leader of a company that is operating in the financial services
sector. And that company is taking other people's money, while making
commitments to those people. As the leader, he does not have the luxury of
going dark.

------
koos
Maybe they are having technical issues?

~~~
jodrellblank
Maybe they could tweet "having technical issues"

